# EGC connected to a neutral bar in sub panel.



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

From your description, I would say that your fix was correct in actually bonding the equipment grounds to the panel enclosure. Often. in these old buildings, i will instal a bonding jumper from the panel ground bar to the building structure since you never know about the integrity of the conduit as an EGC.


----------

